# Unterschied  Realtek ALC1200 vs. ALC1220



## raveit65 (14. Juni 2020)

ÜÜÜÜÜ


----------



## CryseTech (14. Juni 2020)

1200 ist ein uralter Chip der genau so gut/schlecht ist wie die 887er etc.
Klingt nur vom namen her gut aber den gab es auch schon auf 775er Intel Boards, also den Core2Duo usw.
Hat also nichts mit dem 1220 zu tun


----------



## raveit65 (14. Juni 2020)

ÜÜÜÜÜ


----------



## ich111 (14. Juni 2020)

Wobei der beste Codec nichts nützt wenn nicht gut implementiert (Abschirmung, passende Komponenten..)


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (15. Juni 2020)

Alles richtig, aber auch ich bin der Meinung, dass ich bei nem 200€ Board "guten" Sound erwarten kann. Das oft empfohlene Aorus Elite ist ein gutes Beispiel für die aktuelle Situation...
Bei einem 50€ Board muss irgendwo gespart werden (ob sich das jetzt beim Soundchip wirklich lohnt sei mal dahin gestellt), aber man sieht ja zB am MSI Gaming Pro Carbon oder den Asus Strix, dass es geht...


----------



## CryseTech (15. Juni 2020)

raveit65 schrieb:


> Mir geht diese ***Geizige-Ausstattung ist geil*** Mentalität von Herstellern bei Boards zwischen 200-300,-€ so etwas auf dem Sack.



Ja das nervt mich auch, für ein bisschen Ausstattung mehr muss man in der Regel gleich die ganze Preisklasse wechseln 
aber was ich dann richtig dreist finde ist wenn man dann solche Spiele wie du genannt hast spielt,
wo der Name sugeriert man würde was tolles kriegen, vielleicht nicht ganz so krass wie 1220 aber immerhin 1200 und damit besser als die anderen 800er!
Was aber überhaupt nicht der Fall ist...

Aber sonst vielleicht einfach nen günstiges Mainboard und eine Soundkarte dazu holen?
Da lohnt sich der Aufpreis in der Regel und besser als Onboard fährst du damit allemal


----------



## Shinna (15. Juni 2020)

raveit65 schrieb:


> Alles klar,
> Mir geht diese ***Geizige-Ausstattung ist geil*** Mentalität von Herstellern bei Boards zwischen 200-300,-€ so etwas auf dem Sack.


In der Preisklasse(und auch drunter) gibts nen Haufen x570 Boards mit 1220.  AMD Sockel AM4 mit Chipsatz: X570, Audiotyp: ALC1220 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland Ist halt die Frage was alles an Ausstattung vorhanden sein soll.   Und welche Ansprüche man zBsp hinsichtlich OC hat.


----------



## belle (15. Juni 2020)

Mein König der Empfehlungen bzgl. AM4 und X570 ist schon länger das Steel Legend von Asrock.
Die Spannungsversorgung ist gut, Onboard-Sound nicht schlecht, viele Anschlüsse sind vorhanden (inkl. 8x SATA) und im Gegensatz zum X570 Elite bekommt man ein 256 Mbit BIOS.
Bei Preisen von über 150€ für ein gutes X470 / B550 kann man auch direkt X570 kaufen.


----------



## raveit65 (15. Juni 2020)

ÜÜÜÜÜ


----------



## JackA (16. Juni 2020)

Nur mal was zur Implementierung: Ich hatte mal größere Testreihen mit Onboards, DACs und Soundkarten von 10-250€ gemacht. Dabei auch explizit meinen damaligen Low-End Onboard ALC662 auf einem 50€ ASRock B85M-DGS (von 2014) gegen alle anderen DACs und Soundkarte antreten lassen. Der Unterschied zwischen Onboard und 250€ DAC war für mich nicht hörbar, egal ob 20€ Superlux oder 350€ Beyer Kopfhörer angeschlossen waren (selbst als Ich monatelang den 250€ DAC benutzt habe und mir dessen Klang eingebrannt ist, hörte Ich nach nochmaligen Wechsel auf Onboard keinen klanglichen Unterschied). D.h. wenn der Onboard anständig implementiert ist, dann kann man auch mit "Low-End" hervorragend leben (die Mikrofonqualität mal ausgeklammert, die war damals Mist, ist sie aber bei den meisten aktuellen Top-Onboards ebenso).


----------



## Shinna (16. Juni 2020)

belle schrieb:


> Mein König der Empfehlungen bzgl. AM4 und X570 ist schon länger das Steel Legend von Asrock.
> Die Spannungsversorgung ist gut, Onboard-Sound nicht schlecht, viele Anschlüsse sind vorhanden (inkl. 8x SATA) und im Gegensatz zum X570 Elite bekommt man ein 256 Mbit BIOS.
> Bei Preisen von über 150€ für ein gutes X470 / B550 kann man auch direkt X570 kaufen.


ASrock hat eine wirklich komische Art seine Mainboards zu bauen. Und ich sage das, obwohl ich das x570 Taichi im Hauptrechner und ein B450M Pro4 im Zweitrechner habe.  Beim x570 Steel Legend hätten sie einfach einen Realtek statt Intel LAN Chip verwenden können. Für das gesparte Geld dafür BIOS Flash bzw BIOS Flashback einbauen können. Was nützt mir ein 256mbit wenn ich im Zweifelsfall nicht ohne Hardware bzw zurückflashen kann? Super ich hab extrem viel Platz um alle möglichen CPUs zu supporten. Und trotzdem ein BIOS, was im Vergleich zu anderen, total clunky ist.  Selbst ein simpler CMOS Reset Button im Rear IO ist nicht vorhanden. Den liefern zT 90€ B450 Boards. Wo sind 4 simple Debug LEDs? Auch die kriegt man incl Clear CMOS Button auf  B450 Boards um 100€. Dafür kriegste dann mit dem Taichi ein 300€ Mainboard was jeden erdenklich Scheiss aufweist und sich mit +500€ Boards messen kann.


----------



## raveit65 (16. Juni 2020)

ÜÜÜÜÜ


----------



## belle (16. Juni 2020)

raveit65 schrieb:


> Das Asrock Steel Legend B550 scheint preislich  deutich unter der magischen 150er Marke  und von der Ausstattung gar  nicht so schlecht zu sein. ASRock B550 Steel Legend ab &euro;'*'139,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU


Onboard-Sound und Mainboard spielt ja auch mehr weniger in eine Thematik  hinein, aber das B550 Steel Legend sieht von den Daten her auch von  meiner Seite gut aus.
"14" virtuelle Phasen für die  Spannungsversorgung der CPU sind dann vielleicht 5 gedoppelte Phasen für die  Kerne, eine gedoppelte Phase für die SoC und noch mal eine für eine evtl. iGPU.
Das sollte vollkommen ausreichen, solange man keine extreme Übertaktung von integrierten Grafikchips betreibt. 


Shinna schrieb:


> ASrock hat eine wirklich komische Art seine Mainboards zu bauen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, da hast du nicht ganz unrecht.
Boot-Probleme hatte ich bisher trotz fehlendem Flashback mit keiner BIOS-Version bei Asrock und es gibt zum Glück noch die alten Speaker (Piepser).
Probleme hatte ich bisher nur in Verbindung mit Zen+-APUs und dem neuen AGESA 1.0.0.6 bei MSi gesehen, aber man sollte bei dem Board nicht unbedingt jedes Beta-BIOS probieren.
Davon abgesehen bietet es 12k Nichicon-Kondonsatoren (Gigabyte X570 Elite 5k) und ein Clear CMOS Button war bei mir schon länger nicht mehr nötig. Die Boards erkennen heutzutage fehlschlagende Bootversuche, z.B. durch zu scharfe RAM-Timings, recht gut und setzten das BIOS zurück.
Es ist auf jeden Fall keine Kombination für jedermann, aber der alte UEFI-Stil gefällt mir, finde ich übersichtlicher als überladene Grafiken, auch wenn ich etwas mehr Farbe im BIOS mag.
Solche Probleme hatten wir auch noch nicht:
570 Aorus Elite bricked after bios update - CPUs, Motherboards, and Memory - Linus Tech Tips


----------



## raveit65 (18. Juni 2020)

ÜÜÜÜÜ


----------

